# Des siècles d’histoire de l’Église



## Manuel xx

Buon primo agosto a tutti!

A vostro avviso, nel seguente periodo: "Des siècles d’histoire de l’Église, au cours de laquelle celle-là s’est exposée à la déconsidération par des actes dont les repentances ne peuvent effacer les effets, les comportements décalés de tant de ministres du culte par rapport au message dont ils étaient porteurs, ont terni l’un des plus beaux mots qui soient." come si potrebbe rendere al meglio quel "des siècles d'histoire"??? E poi è bene mettere una congiunzione tra i 2 periodi?

"Nel corso di secoli di storia, la chiesa si è esposta al discredito per atti i cui pentimenti non possono cancellare gli effetti, e i comportamenti disorientati di tanti ministri del culto rispetto al messaggio di cui essi erano portatori hanno macchiato una delle parole più belle che esistano"

Sono davvero poco convinto di questa traduzione...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Manu,

L'autore dice o lascia intendere successivamente, o prima, qual è "l'un des plus beaux mots qui soient"? 
Così com'è scritto, con quella virgola in mezzo a tutto (..porteurs, ont terni..),  "Des siècles d’histoire de l’Église" dovrebbe essere il soggetto di "ont terni un des plus beaux mots".


----------



## Manuel xx

Sì, Matou... è le mot religion! In quanto la frase precedente è "Le mot religion est devenu pour beaucoup un mot privé de substance, la dépouille de ce qui se voulait sacré."

Di fatti, uno dei problemi che mi ha creato questa frase è stato capire se il soggetto di quel "ont terni" fosse "des siècles" oppure "les comportements" o ancora entrambi e quindi dover inserire una congiunzione.


----------



## matoupaschat

Manuel xx said:


> Buon primo agosto a tutti!
> 
> A vostro avviso, nel seguente periodo: "Le mot religion est devenu pour beaucoup un mot privé de substance, la dépouille de ce qui se voulait sacré.  Des siècles d’histoire de l’Église, au cours de laquelle celle-là s’est exposée à la déconsidération par des actes dont les repentances ne peuvent effacer les effets, les comportements décalés de tant de ministres du culte par rapport au message dont ils étaient porteurs, ont terni l’un des plus beaux mots qui soient." come si potrebbe rendere al meglio quel "des siècles d'histoire"??? E poi è bene mettere una congiunzione tra i 2 periodi?
> 
> "Nel corso di secoli di storia, la chiesa si è esposta al discredito per atti i cui pentimenti non possono cancellare gli effetti, e i comportamenti disorientati di tanti ministri del culto rispetto al messaggio di cui essi erano portatori hanno macchiato una delle parole più belle che esistano"
> 
> Sono davvero poco convinto di questa traduzione...


Non saprei veramente. Come spesso con quell'autore, ho l'impressione che abbia fusionato alla svelta due versioni successive e sottilmente diverse. Secondo te, quale delle due qui in basso sembrerebbe plausibile?

Per secoli nella sua storia, la Chiesa si è esposta al discredito per atti i cui pentimenti non possono cancellare gli effetti e per i comportamenti disorientati (bella trovata questa parola) di tanti ministri del culto rispetto al messaggio di cui erano portatori, che hanno macchiato una delle parole più belle che esistano

Secoli di storia , nel corso dei quali la Chiesa si è esposta al discredito per atti i cui pentimenti non possono cancellare gli effetti, 
(e/insieme con)
i comportamenti disorientati di tanti ministri del culto rispetto al messaggio di cui essi erano portatori,
hanno macchiato una delle parole più belle che esistano.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonjour Manuel et Matoupaschat  

Posso provare?  

"Da secoli di storia ecclesiastica, [nel corso dei quali la chiesa si è esposta al discredito per atti di cui il (successivo) pentimento non cancella gli effetti],  il comportamento di tanti ministri del culto [deviati rispetto al messaggio di cui erano in origine portatori] ha macchiato una delle parole più belle che esistano"


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Bonjour Manuel et Matoupaschat
> 
> Posso provare?
> 
> "Da secoli di storia ecclesiastica, [nel corso dei quali la chiesa si è esposta al discredito per atti di cui il (successivo) pentimento non cancella gli effetti],  il comportamento di tanti ministri del culto [deviati rispetto al messaggio di cui erano in origine portatori] ha macchiato una delle parole più belle che esistano"


Ciao Anja,
Mi sa che avrai fatto centro! E confermo di non amare affatto lo stile di quel tizio !


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie mille, Matou ! Detto da te è fantastico!


----------



## Manuel xx

Grazie Matou e grazie Anja


----------

